# This is really getting annoying now.



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Anyone else experiencing this when typing or sending or messages or just going into a thread etc 
Been happening ever since I went over to look at the dark side.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No probs for me.
Hoggy.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, No probs for me.
> Hoggy.


  it's really causing problems and it's definitely when I took a peek over on the mk2 forum [smiley=bigcry.gif] virus popped up and phone went crazy [smiley=knife.gif] 

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

have you tried on a proper computer?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

spike said:


> have you tried on a proper computer?


Works fine on the laptop but I'm on my phone 99% so only recently having troubles.

Thanks

Sandy

[smiley=argue.gif] frecking shmecking [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello Sandy,

Can you try clearing your browser cache on your phone and let us know if that helps with the issue. 
If it does not can you let us know what model, browser, and iOS/OS you're using so we can test out the issue.

Thank you

~ Danniella


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hi Danniella,

I think it sorted itself out today as it's not or have not had any issues today.

Will keep you updated of things do change.

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the update

-Marie,
Community Support


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hello admin, also well all day with not one issue of the above so hopefully all sorted now.

Many thanks

Sandy

Update as I juat typed the above and look what happens :x


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I had that one earlier too - directed to this site:

http://smartmoneytime.com/uk3/tescomobi ... 4&b=270403
Comes up with 1 out of 63 warning as malicious site using: https://www.virustotal.com/en/url/8f074 ... 436909078/ possibly therefore a false alarm also as my PC Avast is not detecting either - but needs fixing as it shouldn't be popping up.

That was from the similar Android pop up - and that was from backing out without clicking the button i.e. the webpage opened anyway.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

John-H said:


> I had that one earlier too - directed to this site:
> 
> http://smartmoneytime.com/uk3/tescomobi ... 4&b=270403
> Comes up with 1 out of 63 warning as malicious site using: https://www.virustotal.com/en/url/8f074 ... 436909078/ possibly therefore a false alarm also as my PC Avast is not detecting either - but needs fixing as it shouldn't be popping up.
> ...


Hi JohnH, that's exactly what I'm getting :?

How is this fixable?. I don't get it on my laptop just my mobile S5

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Sandy,

I'm hoping someone from site support can sort this as it's not something I can change directly. It's probably coming in from a third party website advert link. There's a chance it could now be something in your cache however so the advice on clearing your browser cache may help.

Regards,
John


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hi JohnH,

I've cleared the cache once but will do it again as when I'm idle on forum taking a breather it pops out of no where.

I'll give the cache another go 

Come.on admin sort it out please?.

Thank you

Sandy


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Sandy,

I'll send this over to tech but I need to know which version of iPhone you have, what iOS it's running, the browser you're suing and if you're logged on when it appears.

Thank you!

~KAy


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hello Admin,

I really doubt it's my phone but the OS is 5.0 galaxy s5

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

It's not your OS causing it no, it's that we need to confirm testing, some ads only fire under specific circumstances. I'll send the url's above to block but please report any others.

Kyle


----------

